# Did anyone applied for Nova Scotia PNP ?



## yashwanth.258 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi All,

Did anyone applied for Nova Scotia PNP around March 2015 timeframe?

If yes, did you receive nomination yet ? 

How long it took to receive the nomination ? 

I see in immigration site that it usually takes 5 months. 

Please tell your experience.
Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Yash


----------

